# H: Lots W:GK Lizardmen, SM and £££



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi all. have recently decided to start grey knights and due to no spare money for a while i thought why not have a clear out.
i have some eldar, empire, orcs and goblins, skaven, orks and a few various other bits if anyone i intressted send me a pm. im after pay pal, Lizardmen or grey knights. OR pre heresy/unbuilt spacemarines (looking to start from scratch)

cheers

What i Have left is about
100+ Goblins
16 orc boys
10 black orcs

12 guradians
wave serpant
falcon grav tank
16 ish dire avengers
war walker
autarch

10 empire swordsmen
10 knights
16 spearmen
15 handgunners
wizard on foot
wizard mounted
2 x cannons
10 x crosbowmen
2 x engineers
1x sigmar priest
1 x kurt helborg
1x valten on foot
5 x pistolers
should have a few other troops

plus some space marines ( need to dig out to list)
and
HIgh elves
IOB box + 5 extra LSG
10 white lions
1 box set of archers partly built
1 box set of spearmen partly built
eltharion on foot (blind model)


----------

